# Kahr P9 or a PM9?



## Sassi (Aug 7, 2009)

I am going to buy either a P9 or a PM9 whenever I find one. I have read about both and I still am not sure which one to go for. I can carry in the pocket or IWB. Any suggestions and reasons for one over the other? thanks.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

As an owner of the PM9, I would buy the P9, Unless you have your heart set on pocket carry of course. I cannot pocket my PM9 unless it is in a cargo pocket. It is not hard to conceal the P9 size of handgun IWB. Also with the P9 you get 7+1 instead of 6+1 with the PM9. When I purchased my PM9, I didn't have a chance to shoot it first and figured that "just a wimpy 9mm" wouldn't kick as much as it does. It is not impossible to manage, but I think a little extra grip/weight/barrel length would definitely help on getting back on target faster. It is a conscious effort to put my little 9mm back on target for follow up shots. I do love my PM9, but I think I would be happier with a P9. So if you buy the P9 and don't like it, PM me and we can swap.:mrgreen: Just my $0.02


----------



## sargiriou (Sep 9, 2009)

Me, I would consider a PM 40 or PM 45 and skip the 9mm - go for the smaller size that is easier to conceal and carry. Also, I always go for the bigger round that gives you about the same "gun" for the size but hits harder. If you go for the 9mm, I would go with the smaller PM. Not going to lose much accuracy or power and I do not think one more round will make or break you. Of course this is a very subjective area and there is no real right or wrong. But, having been around handguns and police work for many years, I always go with the bigger bullet. I own a PM45 and have no problem concealing it in a pocket holster in my front pants pocket or an ankle or shoulder holtser but I am used to carring a handgun for about 25 years now and often, a large service handgun. The PM45 is a bit bigger than the 9 or 40 cal and I almost got the PM40 as I have a lot of respect for the 40 caliber. But I used to carry a S&W M640 in 38 spcl +P for years (5 rounds) and found the PM45 to be the same size (but lighter) and I now have 6 big, fast 45 acp in +P instead of 5 38s. The gun shoots about the same as a 38 spcl snub in +P. As for 9mm, I can tell you that most cops I know (and federal agents) won't carry a 9mm if they can help it and most departments and agencies have traded up to 40 cal and 45 acp for a reason. I just know of too many stories of 9mm not stopping a fight fast enough. A Navy Seal once told me, if I shoot you 3 times in the heart, the size of my round won't matter. That is probably true, but I may need to be able to shoot through a leather jacket, a big fat armed felon's belly and in the heat of an unexpected gunfight lasting a couple of seconds, I will be lucky to get of a couple of shots off and need to make each hit count. Hopefully, that will never happen, but if it does, I prefer more power. Anyway, best of luck, I am sure you will be happy with whichever model you get. Kahr makes a great handgun!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

The biggest aid to easy concealment with either of these guns is Kahr's slim profile, which is identical between the 2. The P9 is going to be longer, in both the muzzle and grip, than the PM9. For this reason it is also easier to manage the recoil, and will propably yield you a slightly tighter group, especially in shots rapidly fired. 

The PM9 holds one less round with its flush mag than the P9 does with its flush mag. Either gun can hold any Kahr 9mm mag that is longer than was intended... meaning that the P9 can hold its 7 round flush mag or the 8 round extended mag, and a PM9 can hold its 6 round flush mag, 7 round extended mag, or even the P9's 8 rounder(although it might look kinda ugly:mrgreen

I chose the P9 for myself, as I wanted a little more substantial gun than the PM9 offered. You may call the PM9 a "pocket" pistol, but the P9 certainly is not... unless you're wearing some pretty goofy pants! Being a small-framed DAO gun, the P9 is pretty small for its barrel length, but it may not have the same level of easy concealability for you as the PM9 will. Just depends on what kind of build you have, and what kinda clothes you wear. 

Bottom line is, you should really try to shoot both side by side, and see which you feel more comfortable with. It'd be a shame if you chose the smaller PM9 and found you weren't confident with it, or chose the P9 and found that it wasn't small enough for you.

A previous poster stated that he got the PM9, and wishes he had opted for the P9 instead... I bought the P9, and have at times felt the other way.

Pick what's right for you!


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> A previous poster stated that he got the PM9, and wishes he had opted for the P9 instead... I bought the P9, and have at times felt the other way.


You guys should trade! :mrgreen:

Have you considered the K9? I know it's a bit more expensive, but the recoild isn't bad at all and it's the same size as the P9. The recoil is comparable to my 92FS.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Krab said:


> You guys should trade! :mrgreen:
> 
> Have you considered the K9? I know it's a bit more expensive, but the recoild isn't bad at all and it's the same size as the P9. The recoil is comparable to my 92FS.


The P9 is 15 ounces empty. The K9 is 23, thats over 50% heavier. Fully loaded, I can have my P9 tucked in my waist at 4 o'clock, and I can't even feel the weight. I mean that literally!


----------



## DakPara (Jul 30, 2009)

I chose the P9, and my wife chose the PM9. Either are good.

I picked the P9 because:

1. It is not that much bigger, 
2. It fits my hand without my pinky under the grip
3. I would probably always carry a PM9 with the extended 7 round mag anyway
4. I like the recoil spring and guide rod setup better
5. I think it is more reliable
6. I can get a 4" barrel for it.
7. I like the extra barrel length over the PM9, and velocity I get.
8. It still fits in my cargo shorts just fine.
9. It fits in my the front pocket of my pleated dress pants about the same, in a desantis pocket holster 
10. It is not much heavier, a measured 22.4 (P9) vs 20.7 oz (PM9) - (with 7+1 rounds of 124+P Gold Dots, factory night sights, and grip sleeve)
11. It is about the same width
12. Recoils a bit less.

Probably other reasons I can't think of right now.

BTW, I think a Hogue Handall Jr. grip sleeve is essential for securely hanging on to either of them in rapid fire.


----------

